# What is this ??



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Got the new used 110gallon all cleaned up nice, but it has an odd feature i'm not familiar with, it's got this container thingy with vents that goes top to bottom with another container inside it with no vents...i would think its where the original filter went except the inner container has no water flow in or out, it just fills up.....wth?!?! thx!!


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

That is an overflow, used for a refugium or sump. Its a way to add more filtration and amount of water to a fish tank. It works by having two seperate tanks. Tank A is your main tank and tank B would be the tank that is inside your stand. The basics is, water in tank B is pumped to tank A and the water level rises to the "vents" and overflows the water back into tank B. The Purpose is to have a good custom filtration system because you can add what ever you want in tank B like bio balls, filter pads, heaters, etc in there. However there are different names for what you do to it which distiguishes the difference between a sump and refugium. Thats just the gist of how it works, its more complicated that what it seems to be. Also saltwater tanks use it the most, so i would clean it up really well or ask the previous owner if they used it for saltwater.


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Thx.....Awesome explanation!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's a link to a excellent site for building your own sump.Melevsreef.com - Welcome!
go to diy and an illustration of a proper working sump ,and pages of info is provided.I use sumps on my 3 salts and my 180 fw dt.They are the best most versatile filters built still today.
Here's another link to the last sump/fuge I built for my 120 fowlr http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/simple-diy-sump-filter-42406.html
Did the tank come with any pipes?You need two for inside the overflow.Your tank is an aqueon with a mega overflow(my favorite) and they sell mega overflow kits with the necessary plumbing(durso overflow and return,and bulk heads) to make overflow connections and make it run quiter).
Great tank definately hook it up with at least a 30 gallon tank for filter/sump.
Aqueon » MegaFlow Accessory Kit for Overflow Aquariums | Products


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Sorry if i'm a newb with a huge tank...but why is a sump better than regular filters ??? Was gonna go with 2 AquaClear 110s.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Aquaclears are very good HOBs that boast the largest area for media among HOBs.Built(or purchased)properly the sump will blow them away for space.You can keep your heaters and any other mechanical/chemical units in sump also.
The main(best ) feature of sumps is surface extraction.all gas exchanges take place on surface and the mega overflow will keep your surface constantly moving and clear.Many protiens and other crap "settle" on surface which will never happen with overflows.
and finally you will never have "hard water stains" visable in your tank due to evaporation as the water level in your tank will NEVER change.Since water has to go over the overflow the evaporation willtake place from the sump(level in sump will change,not your tank).
I have aquaclear 110 on one of my breeder tanks and think they are the best HOBs,but still think that sumps rule!


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Well i've decided to go with a sump instead of 2 HOBs, especially since this tanks pre drilled for one. So plz, what's everything i need to know to get this tank running with a sump??? thx alot!!!

PS- on a side note this is a used tank and since i got it cleaned up i've noticed the glass has quite a few scratches, whats a safe product to use to possibly buff em out??? thx!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Did you get the white pipes(mega overflow kit ) with it.If not you should order one up.You'll need a pump for returning from the sump.a danner supreme(mag)12 or 18 will run you just fine.I use a model 9.5 in my 75 all out(no throttle{not slowed})a model 18 in my 120(has 2 overflows and returns) unthrottled and a model 24 in my 180 which pumps back to DT from basement.
I personally think all the different "BIO MEDIAS " are a waste of money and space and think you'll do much better with as much mechanical filtering(PADS MAN! DIFFERENT DENSITY AND AS MANY OF THEM AS POSSIBLE) and a simple sponge to be kept last in flow always wet.The sponge will be your bio media and therefore should only be cleaned(rinsed,squeezed out) in tank water during water changes.
What filter/sump did you order or decide to build?Post a link or as much info(name,size) and we'll try to get up and running ASAP with few beginner headaches.
I'd like to say EXCELLENT CHOICE, AND YOU'RE GONNA LOVE HAVE AN AQUEON OVERFLOW!


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

No I didnt get any pipes with it...um , where could i buy a sump and pipes???


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You could build your own or search net or your local fish stores.Any dealer that sells Aqueon should be able to get the mega overflow kit(about $65).It will help keep tank quieter and has all necessary fittings to connect the sump hoses to tank(feed and return).My simple diy filter is a good choice and even more simple I used to use a cat litter bucket(what litter comes in) on a 30L.Drilled holes in bottom of bucket and used filter floss(lots) and it worked fine.Water came in to the bucket,went through floss and then got pumped back up to tank.I really had no more than that going on and it ran(and the fish lived) for 7 years!
If you can't find a mega overflow one of my lfs has them in stock,so let me know.
Hit the link I provided early for aqueon and input your info in the locator box.


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Big Al's - Search Results for sump pump

Which one do i want??
I'm sorry but i'm still new to this


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

So i need this as well???

Big Al's - Search Results for aqueon mega overflow kit


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

YUP! That is exactly what you're looking for now try to find a better price(they're like 33% over).Big als may not be the cheapest for goods.I use kensfish for pumps.
And if want the total wisdom of sumps start a new thread with "what pump" or something similiar and hope Reefingmadnes chimes in(he finds the best deals and has TREMENDOUS knowledge.I'll PM him to look into you.
I just PM'd RM and he uses quiet one pumps so be prepared to compare prices.
His info is worth listening too.


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

i'm in Canada, i used the store locator on that link and called up the local PetZone, and its 99$ there too. Which sump would u suggest from my link ???


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Kens Fish - Home of quality tropical fish food and supplies the pumps are much cheaper here and they have quiet ones which RM will say are good.Wait till you hear from him before you order anything.These things will last for years if not a decade,be patient for a couple of days to get hooked up 100% right.


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Just checked kensfish and they ship only to the states, same as most sites


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry for that dude! RM will be with you shortly(got PM back from him).He's the man!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Aight, just checking in here from my phone. If you give til later I can throw enough links withn parts at you to make your head spin. Quiet One Pumps, love em. The links I will provide will have a durso set up, and pvc pipe. Don't worry about the sump, as there are way to many to chose from. No worries, this will come out easier than you think.


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

You mentioned "sumps" as well as "pumps"...are they not the same thing???


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No, not the same. The sump is the tank under the tank, the pump returns the water coming from the Display tank to the sump. Returns it at a rate as such that neither will overflow. Your tank I using 1" overflow pipe bulkhead and a 3/4" return. So we are going to be looking for a pump that is around 8-900gph return after head loss of probably 4-5'. Ill get some numbers together so yiu get where I'm going with all this. We dan get really close to that number for optimum flow.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Durso Standpipes
Durso Standpipes, Silence Your Overflows!
Make Your Own Durso Standpipe
Lifegard Aquatics
Lifegard Aquatics Quiet One Aquarium Pump
Refugium L Protein Skimmer Reef Marine 75g w Pump Hob Sump PS 25" New | eBay
40 Gal Breeder Refugium Kit 36" x 18" x 17" Custom Skimmer Sump Aquarium Filter | eBay
30 Gal Refugium Kit 30" x 12" x 19" Custom Protein Skimmer Sump Aquarium Filter | eBay


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Thx a lot RM...lots to learn...wish me luck, lol.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Durso Standpipes
> Durso Standpipes, Silence Your Overflows!
> Make Your Own Durso Standpipe
> Lifegard Aquatics
> ...


That's service and advice none of us pay for.You are the man RM!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking at RM's links totally digging the 40 gal ref.If that will fit in your stand then you will be rocking!


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

U seem to know what yer talking about CB, more than me (i never heard of a sump or refugium b4 today) at least, lol. So i take it i need 1 of each of the items mentioned in RM's links and they'll all just fit together???


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

What you need to do is this:
1st link, is the Durso. If your looking to buy, thats the one.
2nd link, is a Do It Yourself, if your good with your hands, thats how you go about it.
In your system, thats what you need as an overflow. For the return, you'll just be looking for 3/4" pvc from a return pump, up to the tank. Nothing fancy is needed there, just a return. You can either drill a couple holes into the end pipe that goes into the tank itself, or you just leave the pipe shy of the water column. This helps with a siphon break when you lose power to the tank. Meaning, it won't overflow.
3rd and 4th links are the Quiet One Pumps that I personally use and like, you don't have to use them, its all up to you. But the other link is there to break down what the pump pushes after going up a certain height.
6th link, thats a hang on back Fuge, if all this scares you, thats a much easier way to go, until you figure out the sump/fuge system.
Last 2 links are of Sumps that you should be able to get ahold of easily and don't cost high dollar. The bigger you get the better off you are.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

DIY Freshwater Filtration Sump Tank - YouTube
How To Setup A Sump Refugium - YouTube


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Durso Standpipes
> Durso Standpipes, Silence Your Overflows!
> Make Your Own Durso Standpipe
> Lifegard Aquatics
> ...


 Could someone give me a rough estimate on everything I have to buy???


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You need plumbing(durso).I'll take you don't want to DIY so the link you provided to big Als is what you want(those are specifically made for aqueon and what I use).
You need a pump.Your looking for 900+ gallons output before head(a mag 12 or quiet one 1200).You might be fine even with a mag 9.5 or something equall.If pump is to strong then we'll put a ball valve in line and get that straight for you.
And you need a sump.You probly can't fit the 40G one as it is as wide as your tank(18"),so you should probly safely go with the 30 gallon model.
ALL of Madness links are good.You won't find a 30G tank for much less than the sump.
After getting;Mega overflow,pump,and sump you will need hoses.
Sump pump hose(1 1/4" black) and return hose of probly 3/4 inside diameter(ID).I always buy REINFORCED hose.It has white string inside the plastic and helps to eliminate kinking.Get your pump,and mega flow kit and take the bulkhead(from mega),and pump to hardware store too make sure you get hose that fits.
Then just 4 pipe clamps(stainless screw tight straps) and you're off and running.

You will need bio media and mechanical filters(pads) to put in filter.Many use BIO balls,or ceramic rings.....


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

awesome!!!


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Are the "durso standpipes" and the "mega overflow kit" one in the same??? Or do I need both?? thx!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No, not the same.
The kit comes with that which you need, both the overflow and the return pipes.
Aqueon » MegaFlow Accessory Kit for Overflow Aquariums | Products

Does your tank have the bulk heads in the bottom of it?


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

There's two different sized holes at the bottom of the overflow container, but they've been covered over with glass or plexiglass and glued closed...if that's what u mean.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ypu need to get the glass/plexiglass out .The smaller hole is the return and the larger the drain.You only need the mega overflow kit.It should have everything including bulkheads.


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

K, will do! My brother's got alot of tools, he should be able to help


----------



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

So will I hafta re-glue around the bulkheads after I have plumbing coming out of them??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No the bulkheads will have rubber gaskets with them.Just hand screw them tight and their good.


----------

